# Graf Zeppelin II airship



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Here's my build of the Graf Zeppelin II, LZ-130, the successor the Hindenburg. This is the 1/720 styrene kit from Revell Germany. 
























I included a few human figures to give an idea of the enormous size of this airship:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That's really cool :thumbsup:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish I could have riden on one of those magnificent ships!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great build, but not sure if I'd want to be on that one.  rr


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, she is beautiful..Excellent work!

Since it's a German ship would it be "he"?

Steve


----------

